# LIFE magazine ads from 1981



## stsinner (May 1, 2009)

Found this magazine in my barn and decided to thumb through it..  Lots of ads for cameras and crappy American cars that claimed an "Estimated" 41 MPG highway..  LOL..  Cars today can't even get 41 MPG highway, unless it's a Prius..  Double the gas mileage on the highway... LOL..  Guess they weren't held accountable for their propaganda back then.

"....Please don't take my Kodachrome away..."  







Here Harry Potter gets a typewriter for his birthday....






Here's the magic-mobile that doubles its mileage on the highway:
















Another bogus mileage claim.  I would bet that this piece of junk and the Buick above probably got about 19 MPG on a good day.  Back then we had carburetors and heavy steel cars.  This car couldn't get 37MPG going down hill:











Check out top left...


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 1, 2009)

The place to go is definitely not Mexico!


----------



## stsinner (May 1, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> The place to go is definitely not Mexico!



:lmao:  Funny time to come across an advert like that!! :lmao:


----------



## Flower Child (May 1, 2009)

Those whitewalls are beautiful haha

I shouldn't be talkin though. We drive a purple '93 Oldsmobile Royal....complete with whitewalls...tsk....tsk. Not by choice though. haha


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 1, 2009)

Wow! A Canon A-1 with the motorwind on it. Ah the memories...


----------



## stsinner (May 1, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Wow! A Canon A-1 with the motorwind on it. Ah the memories...



I thought you'd be one to comment on the Hasselblad...


----------



## Hobbes (May 1, 2009)

hahaha! The guy in the second pic looks hilarious   I think I have seen an old old ad for cellphones from the 80s. There was this guy in business suit carrying a huge box in one hand and with the other hand holding a huge receiver


----------

